
Apple announces WWDC dates (June 7-11) - yan
http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
======
glhaynes
Very few Mac sessions, all promo graphics are about "apps", and all Apple
Design Awards are picked from the App Store (i.e. no Mac apps eligible).

It's almost like Apple's trying to tell us something...

~~~
tvon
Well, Apple has one platform that is winning (for some definition of
"winning") in a market that will be the focus of the coming decade(s), and
another platform that lost long ago (even if it's currently growing) in the
market of the past two decades. I'd think it irresponsible of them not to
focus their efforts on the iPhone OS.

Also note that the only development platform for those Apps is the Mac.

~~~
chc
Mac is a minority platform. iPhone OS is a minority platform. Both are
tremendously successful for Apple and growing consistently. To say the iPhone
is a winner and the Mac is a loser is cherry-picking your criteria pretty
carefully. Yes, the iPhone is bigger in its market and didn't have an
unfortunate stretch of history under Gil Amelio, but both seem to be doing
extremely well these days.

